# 50 Volts Neutral to Ground and 50 Volt Hot to Ground...



## wirenut1110

I've had a similar issue with a receptacle having reversed polarity.


----------



## DarkDune

wirenut1110 said:


> I've had a similar issue with a receptacle having reversed polarity.


Would that be an upstream receptacle?

It seems like in the case I describe that the ground has some voltage on it.

One of the upstream receptacle's is showing 4 Volts neutral to ground and 106 Volts hot to ground. It should be .4 or something on the Neutral to Ground as I understand it.

I am thinking that I will need to cut the power and check all the wiring for any points where the ground was swapped with the neutral. I am thinking perhaps the ceiling fan was miswired...but I will need to check it.


----------



## wirenut1110

It turned out to be a problem with the second receptacle in the circuit. (of course it was the last one I checked, because after you find the problem, you stop looking:laughing It was feeding lights and receptacles but, the problem I was having was with the lights burning dim with the switch off. My receptacle tester wouldn't pick up on it for some reason but I had like 85 volts neutral to ground and 35 hot to ground and 120 hot-neutral.


----------



## DarkDune

wirenut1110 said:


> It turned out to be a problem with the second receptacle in the circuit. (of course it was the last one I checked, because after you find the problem, you stop looking:laughing It was feeding lights and receptacles but, the problem I was having was with the lights burning dim with the switch off. My receptacle tester wouldn't pick up on it for some reason but I had like 85 volts neutral to ground and 35 hot to ground and 120 hot-neutral.


Thanks.

I am thinking of disconnecting the wiring to the downstream outlets, switch and ceiling fan to see if the issue is resolved. Hopefully the issue is not at the fusebox.


----------



## steelersman

DarkDune said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am thinking of disconnecting the wiring to the downstream outlets, switch and ceiling fan to see if the issue is resolved. Hopefully the issue is not at the fusebox.


It's probably not at the fuse box. It's probably something miswired. You might be reading phantom voltage on the neutral to ground if you are using a digital voltmeter. Try using a wiggy or an analog (needle) voltage meter and see what you get.


----------



## Speedy Petey

This is a DIY question. Please ask questions like this at www.diychatroom.com.


----------

